# My most massive earthquake in 50 years ALASKA



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Still rolling...........WOW


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Really? Will have to check the news.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

https://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=5e0903291cadcd0f&hl=en&gl=US&source=web
Preliminary 7.2, does that sound right? And a tsunami warning, please stay safe!


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

News is saying 6.7


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Now adjusted to 7.0and shallow. At least one TV station knocked off the air. Hope our Alaska people are all right.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Everything is on the floor.......but I am fine, I actually thought the cabin was going to tip over. I'll bet that get the bears up and wandering around in a daze.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

That is big. Did not feel anything here in my part of the Yukon. Stay safe. Any aftershocks yet?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

They are reporting windows blown out. No power in many places.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Nothing like an earthquake to get your attention.... Glad you are ok!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Damage reports just coming in.......https://www.ktuu.com/content/news/BREAKING-Massive-earthquake-shakes-Alaska-501647481.html


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

For those who are not aware.......it is not the magnitude of the quake, it is all about the quake depth below the surface, and duration of the quake.......and of course how close the location is to you or your property.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Will have to check on family in Alaska,thank you for letting us know


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Tsunami Warning for coastal area in effect.

I just checked one of my buildings everything is on the floor, and there are small cracks in the ground under my 1,000 gallon fuel tank.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Sourdough how high are you ?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> Sourdough how high are you ?


About 300 ASL.........they canceled the tsunami warning.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

So glad you're ok! You know the bears will blame this on you, lol. Maybe they will start to respect you more after this.

'tis spooky about the 1,000 fuel tank, tho.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Be careful! Glad you are okay.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/2018/11/30/large-earthquake-strikes-southcentral-alaska/


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Just got off the phone with a friend, she is north of Wasilla. Shock up but OK. I think she said she was about 10 miles from the epicenter. They've got electricity for now.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

This is just very.....VERY SAD.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

You sure do keep a lot of hootch on stock...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Disaster.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Wow!!! Won't it be near impossible to repair the roads till it's warmer?


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

My bil and his family were right in the middle of it all,he can't leave his drive way because the road in front of it is gone. I'm thankful they are all ok


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

glad you're ok, @Sourdough @emdeengee 
that sucks @Oregon1986 --glad they're ok. road can be fixed...


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

kinnb said:


> glad you're ok, @Sourdough @emdeengee
> that sucks @Oregon1986 --glad they're ok. road can be fixed...


Yes better than loosing lives


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Sourdough said:


> This is just very.....VERY SAD.


Did you say you needed help cleaning up? 
WE ARE ON THE WAY ! PARTY AT SOURDOUGHS PLACE!


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Sourdough said:


> About 300 ASL.........they canceled the tsunami warning.


Ive always looked at cook inlet on the map and seen a two ended funnel with Portage and Mantanuska at the small ends. A major earthquake tilt could cause some huge problems in those shallow bays. I know hope isn't at the head but I could be where some deflection splash back could occur.
In other words glad you live high and are ok.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Oregon1986 said:


> My bil and his family were right in the middle of it all,he can't leave his drive way because the road in front of it is gone. I'm thankful they are all ok


People talk about bug'out plans........they rarely consider being trapped.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Sourdough said:


> People talk about bug'out plans........they rarely consider being trapped.


You are right,not enough though is put into it for most people


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Better test the contents of those bottles right away before they spoil.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> Wow!!! Won't it be near impossible to repair the roads till it's warmer?


They could do temporary repairs if it's too cold to use concrete.
(Assuming they have asphalt plants available.)
If nothing else, they can refill the holes and put gravel on top.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> You sure do keep a lot of hootch on stock...


That was my thought, exactly


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

The best to you all. Glad you are OK.


----------



## ed/La (Feb 26, 2009)

Bearfootfarm said:


> They could do temporary repairs if it's too cold to use concrete.
> (Assuming they have asphalt plants available.)
> If nothing else, they can refill the holes and put gravel on top.


For spans they throw in steel pre-built sections and lower speed limits to make safe passage possible. They did that on i10 over lake ponchitrain when several sections of the 5 mile bridge washed out


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Sourdough said:


> This is just very.....VERY SAD.


Omg!! I had no idea it was this kinda disaster!!


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> Omg!! I had no idea it was this kinda disaster!!


Please don't make me pee myself laughing


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Sourdough said:


> This is just very.....VERY SAD.


I had no idea it was necessary to keep so much snake bite medicine on hand. Will you have enough to make it until spring.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

A little laughter amongst tragedy. That picture of the trashed booze was taken from an article and posted here - it's not Sourdough's stash. I would believe his fared better.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

Glad you are OK* Sourdough! My neighbor has a stash of booze like that-a whole room full*, I will have to show him the pictures. He has asked me to help him some times, and he always insists on giving me booze-I have a nice stash now*(I think he is trying to get me into "collecting")


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Twp.Tom said:


> Glad you are OK* Sourdough! My neighbor has a stash of booze like that-a whole room full*, I will have to show him the pictures. He has asked me to help him some times, and he always insists on giving me booze-I have a nice stash now*(I think he is trying to get me into "collecting")


My son's dad has a garage stash a lot like the picture, as well!! Except all the bottles are empty...

I'm not kidding.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

ShannonR said:


> My son's dad has a garage stash a lot like the picture, as well!! Except all the bottles are empty...
> 
> I'm not kidding.


Well that's no fun, need the full ones. LOL


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

no really said:


> Well that's no fun, need the full ones. LOL


I never could understand why one would want to hoard empty bottles like that. And, you're right, the guy isn't really very fun anyway.


----------



## Nica (Oct 3, 2009)

I sure hope the temperatures stay reasonably stable so repair work can proceed.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)




----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

Ok, we just booked a cruise to Alaska next August so I hope things will be better then and that no earthquakes occur while we are there.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

Some of the people who live there said they could literally hear the earth snapping. That would totally freak me out!

A You Tuber also said that it seemed like an awful lot of earthquakes worldwide had epicenters 6.2 miles (10km) below ground. That's not true; that's the default depth used when it can't be accurately determined.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

We are still getting a lot of (so called) aftershocks in the 5.0+ we just had a 4.8 they almost seem to be constant.
Here is an interesting and educational read........https://www.volcanocafe.org/the-anchorage-earthquake-of-2018/


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Last night I slept fully dressed, including long johns, plus in a heavy down parka, with boots on, holding a 36" crowbar.
I did not get much sleep, but apparently few in south central slept well last night.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers for you...


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Sourdough said:


> https://www.adn.com/alaska-news/2018/11/30/large-earthquake-strikes-southcentral-alaska/


I just looked at the news story and there was a lot more damage than we ever heard about here in Nova Scotia. Glad you are alright and I hope all people experiencing the quake and after shocks will be safe too.. Take care.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I was just informed we have had more then 800 "Aftershocks" in the last two days.
Until this event I thought "Aftershocks" were normally only a few in number. I did sleep better last night. Yes......fully dressed, but without the 36" crowbar in bed, but it was where I could reach it.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Several of my Facebook friends have sent me videos that show literally thousands of earthquakes clustering near Eagle River Alaska within the last few days


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> Several of my Facebook friends have sent me videos that show literally thousands of earthquakes clustering near Eagle River Alaska within the last few days


Yep........This takes about 30 seconds to show..........https://earthquake.alaska.edu/earthquakes


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

That’s a good one but the one I’m thinking of shows the epicenters dropping from above like raindrops. 
That spot near Kink looks like it has a hose running on it. 
Thousand ? In two days ?
Wow


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Just had another 5.0

Here is a link to a lot of reports on the 7.0 damage......https://www.adn.com/tag/11-30-18-alaska-earthquake/


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

stay safe, Sourdough!


----------

